# WORST parents ever!



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I was doing A water change and I found a baby platy. I got to my lfs for a breeding cage right about 5 hrs later. It's a plastic floating cage with the extremely small slanted sluts on the sides way too small for escape. Then theres a piece of plastic 3/4 of the way down that has slits just small enough for the baby to go in after birth. Both the parents are fat so idk which one was pregnant so first I put in the baby I found I made sure he went through the slots an sat in the bottom then i add the parent and it looks perfect. I go down stairs I leave them for 1 or 2 min and come back and the baby was gone I think it went up through the slots to the part with the parents and got eaten. I think I see a pair of eyes in one of the platies should I remove the other one that I now doubt is pregnant? Any suggestions?


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, replace the one with the eyes.
I recommend you take the parent out 
RIGHT AFTER birth.
Or you could let nature do its course.


----------

